# Interesting Chuck Norris facts D:



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Chuck Norris never lies, it's the truth that is wrong.
Chuck Norris doesn't smoke cause he's harmful to cigarettes.
Chuck Norris never commited suicide, suicide commited Norriside a long time ago...
Chuck Norris can cultivate a magnetic field.
When a policeman asks Chuck Norris' "PAPERS", he respond with "SCISSORS" and he automatically wins.
Every nights, nightmares always do the same Chuck Norris.
Chuck Norris makes onions cry.
Chuck Norris can divide by Zero.
Chuck Norris has already been on Mars, that is why scientist doesn't seem to find any living species.
One day, Chuck Norris ordered a steak and the steak obeyed!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Please make it end.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

End? Anything can end, but only if Chuck Norris says so.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

"Everything that has a beginning, has an end... except Chuck Norris."


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

There is no end to Chuck Norris.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Chuck Norris' tears can cure cancer. Unfortunately, he never cries.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

arnie said:


> Please make it end.


Obviously you've never heard the term "running gag".

I also think that the topic of this sub forum is "just for fun"

Nobody forced you to look up my post so why don't you do like mature people and just "live and let live"

Speaking of "live and let live" the theory of evolution doesn't exist. It's only because Chuck Norris as allowed certain species to live on.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Chuck norris is a bible thumping douchebag, nuff said.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

liero133 said:


> Chuck norris is a bible thumping douchebag, nuff said.


This.

Also he supported Huckabee. uke


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Seriously? It was all a joke to begin with...

I don't give a flying eff about Chuck Norris and whatever he does.

It doesn't take much to spark some controversy about a simple joke.

I don't believe in the bible, nor do i endorse any of Chuck's way of living.

It was all a joke!

Go eat some Christmas log and chill out!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> This.
> 
> Also he supported Huckabee. uke


wut is this for real?


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Chuck Norris orders a whopper at McDonald's...and gets it


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

What did came in first? The chicken or the egg?
Chuck Norris


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Chunk Norris is a conservative jerk.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

liero133 said:


> Chuck norris is a bible thumping douchebag, nuff said.


Darn, you beat me to it.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Guys! Its a joke thread, get the **** off already!

As if i didnt new about the **** you're ranting about!


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahahaha so good!!
Thanks for this, made me laugh  Really appreciate it!
Don't pay attention to negative comments, they are here to discover more negativity to support their irrational anxiety beliefs about themselves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

liero133 said:


> Chuck norris is a bible thumping douchebag, nuff said.





arnie said:


> This.
> 
> Also he supported Huckabee. uke





Valtron said:


> Chunk Norris is a conservative jerk.


 So can we start a thread in which we name every entertainer who isn't a liberal?

I thought it was supposed to be ridiculous to say that the media is liberal. If the media isn't 90% liberal, why is it a sin to be an entertainer and a conservative at the same time?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So can we start a thread in which we name every entertainer who isn't a liberal?
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be ridiculous to say that the media is liberal. If the media isn't 90% liberal, why is it a sin to be an entertainer and a conservative at the same time?


Whooo. Thread derailed. That was a close one.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Bruce Lee is dead because of Chuck Norris.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Did I went back in time to 2007?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

If you did tell me to ditch the cheater.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

A lot of kids wear Superman pajamas, Superman wears Chuck Norris pajamas. 

Chuck Norris doesn't have a night light because he's afraid of the dark, he has a nightlight because the dark is afraid of Chuck Norris.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

A long time ago Justin Bieber was a manly man, then he made fun of Chuck Norris. Now he sings girly songs and weighs 90 lbs.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> A long time ago Justin Bieber was a manly man, then he made fun of Chuck Norris. Now he sings girly songs and weighs 90 lbs.


Bahahahaha! YES!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Chuck norris is pregnant


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

This one made me Laugh Out Loud. xD


----------



## Mittens76 (Feb 12, 2014)

Chuck Norris doesn't get laid, Laid gets Chuck Norris.


----------

